# Multi-Tool



## Wolf (May 31, 2010)

Hello all,

I am going to be getting a multi tool very soon (I have a cheap one as of now) and I was hoping I could get some opinions from you all.

What I am looking for is one that when opened the tools are in the inside so there is a nice surface against the had, and clearly when closed the tools will be on the inside. This is just something I think I would like because my current one is the opposite of this and when having to use the pliers with alot of force can be rough on the hand for long periods of time.
One that I've found appealing are the Leatherman, Charge ALX.

So what are your all opinions in general and specifically about the Charge ALX?

Thanks 

(I have seen the thread about multi-tools but I kinda wanted specific opinions about this)


----------



## shiben (May 31, 2010)

There is a thread about this somewhere, I believe SOG is probably the highest quality product out there currently, Leatherman close behind and about on par with them is Gerber, everyone else behind them (although that might be flawed). If you want to look very cool, the black SOGs are what make several appearences in _The Hurt Locker_ and is a favorite in the armed forces, if I understand correctly; the Leatherman has a classic name that is at this point the kleenex of multi-tools and make high quality products in a TON of varieties. Gerber products I am not as familiar with, but the ones I have used are generally high quality products, but are a bit shakier than the other brands I have used. Anyhow, those are the big three that i know of. Others might have different ideas.

Also, not really relevant, but SOG makes battle Axes and Tomahawks, which make them an infinitely more interesting company in my opinion.


----------



## zuixro (May 31, 2010)

I'm extremely happy with my Leatherman Charge TTi. When I got it, it was, and I believe still is, their top of the line multitool. It does have tools on the inside, but they're recessed into the handle. I've never found it uncomfortable, and I use it every day. 

It can be had for $100 on Amazon.com: Leatherman 830685 Charge TTi with Nylon Sheath: Home Improvement


----------



## gafftapegreenia (May 31, 2010)

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/general-advice/6959-favorite-multi-tool-brand.html is our ultimate thread on multi tools.


When it comes to multi's, I think its Victorinox for highest quality, Leatherman for most utility, Gerber for easiest deployment, and SOG for strongest pliers/easiest customization.

The entire Charge Series, while spiffy, are pretty much just glorified Waves. 


I currently use a Leatherman Core and hope to upgrade to a Super Tool 300 when funds permit.


----------



## seanandkate (May 31, 2010)

I swear by my Leatherman Classic thats been in my pocket so long they don't even MAKE it anymore. I wish more of my tools had that kind of staying power.


----------



## shiben (Jun 1, 2010)

seanandkate said:


> I swear by my Leatherman Classic thats been in my pocket so long they don't even MAKE it anymore. I wish more of my tools had that kind of staying power.



Its really unfortunate that they dont have those any longer, because those were pretty much all the tools I needed...


----------



## Gretsch (Jun 1, 2010)

Really when it comes down to it you should go to your local outdoor store and try as many tools as they have and see which one fits your needs the best. I prefer Gerber tools because they're more cost friendly and the fact that they make both butterfly opening and their one handed opening tools.


----------



## jb595 (Jun 1, 2010)

leatherman all the way!


----------



## Footer (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Re: Multi-Tool*


seanandkate said:


> I swear by my Leatherman Classic thats been in my pocket so long they don't even MAKE it anymore. I wish more of my tools had that kind of staying power.



That's what I still have as well. I have replaced it 3 times because I lost it but it seams it is found every time I lose it. The thing has to be 8 years old. Keep in mind when buying a muli tool that you WILL lose it. Theatres eat these things faster then anything. I would not spend more then you would be willing to lose/replace. 



sent from my HTC Incredible


----------



## Theresa (Jun 1, 2010)

I carry a Leatherman Mini, which is no longer made. (Not to be confused with the daintier Micra or Squirt)


----------



## calkew5 (Jun 1, 2010)

I second that your multi will get lost. I carry a Leatherman Kick, which is pretty basic but it's also cheap, around 30 dollars. I don't see the point of picking up a tool with eight different knives and a corkscrew when they're more expensive, bulkier, and more depressing to lose. I also love the Leatherman squirt that's made for electronics, because it has a wire stripper instead of pliers.


----------



## rjn0 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a Wave and a Surge from Leatherman. I like the scissors on the Surge the best. Scissors are the only reason I have the Leathermans(besides being a tool junkie). I have a 8 year old Swisstool by Victornox that just feels good to use, nice pointy needle nose -- but no scissors. In the long run mulittools are just for convience and are no subsitute for the real tools


----------



## jharradine (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: MultiTool*

Hi guys, 

I've been using a leatherman charge TTi multitool for the last 3 or 4 years and it's been a really handy piece of kit. The tip of the serrated blade has a cutting hook that helps out no end, makes it safe to cut with risk of penetrating too deep, such as cutting open a box. 

leatherman have such a clean fresh line of multitool, in the hand they feel positive tight and thoroughly high quality. Recently I bought a skeletool from this shop Multitool l Leatherman Tool l Skeletool l Leatherman Multi Tool such a smart little tool, this little pocket tool might not have as many functions but the design comes for a really good price and i can clip it on my jeans using the built in carabiner - then i wont loose it!


----------



## producer (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MultiTool*

I'm a Gerber guy. I have a flip handle gerber, really nice feel when you're using either the pliers or other tools. I also have an "autoplier" style, where you push a button and the pliers pop out and the handles open (I call it my switchblade). Both are really built well for one handed use, though for obvious reasons, the "switchblade" is an ultimate one hander. Leatherman wave is a wonderful standard. It all comes down to preference. You could also look at Spyderco. They have a knife that is a C-wrench (spanner) as it's primary function, and everything else is built into that. It's cool.


----------



## Sony (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: MultiTool*

I have a leatherman Charge Ti and I can't live without it. I've tried gerber's but they feel way too flimsy for me. The Charge Ti is a beast and I couldn't imagine going anywhere without it.


----------



## shiben (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: MultiTool*

Some notes on my new preferred brand, SOG: The pliars are so strong you can cut pretty much anything. The knife is extraordinarily sharp, and replaceable if it goes bad. The V-Cutter will take tie line cutting to a new level. The screwdrivers are ok, no small ones tho. Bottle opener is wonderful. There are guards on the handles so that you dont hurt your hand with the gaps inside, which is kinda nice. Also, the best bit for me is that the model I bought has a crimper built in. Its designed for EOD technicians, and ends up working great for theate. What do you know.


----------

